# Print One Post?



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Didn't we use to be able to print just one post before if we wanted to? 

I wanted to print Retro's queso recipe.  I printed selected and it turned out ok, but I thought we use to be able to print just one post before.


----------



## CatBurger00 (Sep 20, 2003)

waldingrl said:


> Didn't we use to be able to print just one post before if we wanted to?
> 
> I wanted to print Retro's queso recipe.  I printed selected and it turned out ok, but I thought we use to be able to print just one post before.


Open the link on the top right of the post (the post number in the thread) and change the part of the URL that says "showthread" to "showpost".


----------

